# تطوير الطيارات المصريه من طراز طيارات شينوك ch-47



## مهندس وليد سمير (11 يونيو 2006)

تسلمت القوات الجوية المصرية ثلاث طائرات عمودية ذات الحمولة الثقيلة شينوك Ch-47 بعد أن تم تحديثها في شركة بوينج الأمريكية.
وهذه الطائرات هي الدفعة الأولى من الطائرات التي قامت شركة بيونج بتحديثها لصالح القوات الجوية المصرية، حيث منحت القوات المصرية عقد تطوير وتحديث (12) طائرة Ch-47c لتصبح على نفس كفاءة النسخة المستخدمة في الجيش الأمريكي وهي Ch-47d.
وكانت مصر قد اشترت (15) طائرة شينوك Ch-47c من اتحاد ميريديونالي الصناعي في إيطاليا عام 1980م، وهي الطائرة التي تقوم بتحديثها شركة بيونج في الوقت الحالي كما اشترت أربع طائرات حديثة Ch-47d من بوينج في عام 1999م


----------



## جاسر (12 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,,

جزاك الله خير 







تحياتي العاطرة


----------



## مغرور (13 يونيو 2006)

الله يعطيك العافيه يا رب على الخبريه


----------



## صوت الطائرة (8 فبراير 2008)

بدنا والله نصنعها لحالنا


----------

